# AMS J&S coach couplers



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

I have noticed that the J&S coaches do not couple tight enough together. Their end platforms are to far apart when compared to the prototype. Its not a huge deal but I was just wondering if anyone has tried to move the couplers in on the coaches to tighten the platform gap?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 






You could move the coupler inwards towards the center, BUT that will be very likely to make the ends, and particularly the ends of the roof hit each other on our in 'railroad terms' far too sharp curves.






That will be the reason why the is an apparently rather too large gap between coaches when coupled.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The couplers on the Accucraft "San Juan" cars were held in place by a set screw. It is possible to slide them forward and back depending upon the radius of your curves. You might give Cliff at Accucraft a call and ask if the San Juan coupler pockets can be put on the J&S coaches and whether or not they can be purchased separately?

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My memory was a little fuzzy. I just went out and looked at a San Juan car. It does have about a 1/2 inch of adjustment, but the plate that holds everything to the car is soldered to the floor. You would have to drill through the floor of the vestibule and attach some screws or bolts in order to hold the plate assembly. It may not be the solution that I thought it would.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

if anyone has tried to move the couplers in on the coaches 
Eric, 

I've had a lot of fun with those coaches, and I close-coupled some with Accucraft 1/32nd scale couplers. 

In the notes I did for G.A.L.'s kits, I said 
_"Note: The couplers on the original coaches (ver1) were known to break off, as they are only held by the screw through the long plastic support. It is recommended that you fill the hole around the screw pad with epoxy, or take a scrap piece of plastic, drill a ¼” hole in it, slip it over the peg and glue it in place. (See photo right.) Ver2 coaches have reinforcement on the peg, which hopefully will stop the peg breaking." 
_
I'll see if I can post the photo referenced above. Ah - here it is:










So here's the coupler held in place by the rear screw (the forward one is the coupler pivot and does not contact the coach.) I've added a reinforcement plate in this photo between the two sides of the coupler pocket/frame.

I believe the top of the coupler has a lip fitting under the end beam, but apart from that, I see no reason why you can't move it back, as long as you have added a plate thicker than the one shown, and you drill a new mounting hole.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding Peter B's comment.

The J&S coach roofs are about 2" apart on straight track. On my curves (Aristo wide-radius, 10' diameter) the inside roof corners are 7/8" apart and the outside corners are 3" apart. If you close couple, you will have to be careful about the diameter of your tightest curves.


Pete T, I had the same problem. One of J&S coupler posts sheared off. I filled the coupler boxes with epoxy and no further problems.

Chuck


----------

